# Bob Builds a Wine Rack



## RJMehr (Jan 25, 2010)

I just celebrated my first anniversary as a winemaker. During the past
year, I made 38 wine kits. I do realize I have a serious obsession but
I am having great fun.



I have 20 carboys filled with red wines aging. some for nearly a year
now. I really need more wine racks for all this wine. I bought a metal
rack that hold 150 bottles but I am not very happy with this rack. 



So this past fall, I built the first of 3 or more wood wine racks. I am
attaching some photos for others to see how I built my rack. It really
helps if you can see how these racks are built. I found a few other
postings from others who built their racks.



My rack is 48 inches wide, 11 1/2 inches depth and 78 inches tall. It
has 13 shelves and each shelf holds 13 bottles for a total of 169
bottles.



I like this size and will probably make several other racks this size also. Enjoy the photos.


----------



## admiral (Jan 25, 2010)

Very nice! Way to go!









Also, that is a lot of wine you have made.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 25, 2010)

ditto...not only VET impressed w the racks, but 38 kits!!!!


----------



## RJMehr (Jan 25, 2010)

admiral said:


> Also, that is a lot of wine you have made.



Let's see: 38 kits x 6 gallons=228 gallons. I may be over the legal limit of 200 gallons per year. Yikes, hope the feds are not monitoring this forum.

Robert


----------



## robie (Jan 25, 2010)

Let's see - 38 * 30 = 1,140 bottle of wine. 1,140 divided by one bottle of wine a day for 365 days is a 3.1 year supply.
Wow!

Or, I guess that is 3.1 bottles of wine per day for a year, depending on how you look at it.





I really do like your wine racks. They are show pieces for sure. That air or electric nailer really makes a difference, huh? Have you seen the 168-bottle racks, which ibglowin bought from Sam's Club? While yours look excellent for display, the Sam's Club version are fine for back room storage. Just depends on the need.


----------



## admiral (Jan 25, 2010)

Well, I'm sure that several of your kits were Port/Dessert wines which are 3 gallon kits. Right? (Wink, wink, nod, nod!)


----------



## grapeman (Jan 25, 2010)

admiral, that was my thoughts exactly. A number of them are the smaller kits that hold 3 gallons. Also I'm sure the years overlap a bit with the 38 kits.


The racks look great- similar to a couple I made. Yours are stained nicely, mine are just stained.......


----------



## admiral (Jan 25, 2010)

appleman said:


> The racks look great- similar to a couple I made. Yours are stained nicely, mine are just stained.......



Stained... with wine? I hope?


----------



## grapeman (Jan 25, 2010)

admiral said:


> appleman said:
> 
> 
> > The racks look great- similar to a couple I made. Yours are stained nicely, mine are just stained.......
> ...




Yeah that's right. SOmebody had given me some wines a couple years ago and one of them popped er cork! It made nice mahogany stained stains


----------



## RJMehr (Jan 25, 2010)

admiral said:


> Well, I'm sure that several of your kits were Port/Dessert wines which are 3 gallon kits. Right? (Wink, wink, nod, nod!)



Well, as a matter of fact, several kits were only 3 gallon Port kits. But, I do have a lot of wine to dispose of somehow. Looks like I will be having a lot of parties this summer. 

To make matters even worse, I already have 5 Limited Edition kits on order for delivery this spring. Will this madness never end. (I hope not)


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 25, 2010)

Those are a thing of pure beauty. I wish I had both the time and talent!

38 Kits in a year! You WIN !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 25, 2010)

Very impressive! Nice job.


----------



## xanxer82 (Jan 26, 2010)

Very impressive! I know the holidays help reduce stock a bit. I gave a bunch away as gifts.
Sounds like party time at your place this year. Have fun!


----------



## gaudet (Jan 26, 2010)

I'll be by to pick up those 28 gallons of wine I made with your assistance if anyone has qualms thinking you made them........







Nice build. I might have to do those racks myself one day......

What are your dimensions on those racks...... ?


----------



## grapeman (Jan 26, 2010)

The beauty of that type rack is the modularity of it. The shelves are built like ladders. You can create basically any size you want by making them longer or shorter and more or less shelves for the height you have. A search in the past on the forum will give results for links to the plans.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 26, 2010)

I love the Kreg Jig pocket holes!


----------



## Waldo (Jan 27, 2010)

Great racks


----------



## Waldo (Jan 27, 2010)

wade said:


> I love the Kreg Jig pocket holes!



What the hell is a "Kreg Jig Pocket Hole"?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 27, 2010)

Its the method he usd to hide and attach his screws.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 27, 2010)

You don't watch infomercials do you Waldo? 


It is a plastic jig with a metal sleeve and special drill bits that drill holes in at an angle and then you use a self tapping panhead screw to fasten two pieces of wood together.


http://www.kregtool.com/index.php


----------



## RJMehr (Jan 27, 2010)

appleman said:


> You don't watch infomercials do you Waldo?
> 
> 
> It is a plastic jig with a metal sleeve and special drill bits that drill holes in at an angle and then you use a self tapping panhead screw to fasten two pieces of wood together.



Appleman, funny you should bring up the Kreg infomerical. It is because of that infomerical I used the Kreg pocket jig and screws. I was amazed just how well the Kreg system works. 

Like most winemakers, I am cheap, so I did not buy the deluxe Kreg Jig for $140 but went to Lowes and purchased the Mini jig for $40. 

For building my rack, it worked great. The jig works as they show on TV, drilling holes at the proper angle and the self tapping screws grip and hold the two pieces of wood very tightly. It really adds a nice finishing touch to the rack.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 27, 2010)

I used the screws for the jig, but face screwed them so they show. It adds a bit of character to them that way, rather than hiding them. Mine are functional rather than showpieces like yours.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 27, 2010)

I use that jig quite a bit when making cabinet frames or newel posts for rail systems, they work great for almost everything especially door frames and casings! At most cabinet shops they have pneumatic table machines for this instead so all you do is insert the wood and hit the foot pedal.


----------



## rrawhide (Jan 30, 2010)

I use the Kreg Jig for all my cabinets, shelves and furniture too! I have the Kreg Master system but mine is several years old. Does not have all the goodies shown but the price was about $120. Do
not think I could build anything without. The ease of building is
amazing. GO KREG!!!
As Appleman says - go to www.kregtool.com and check them out.

rrawhide


----------



## IVAN Z (Mar 28, 2010)

That's a horrible thing to happen…. Wait a second that was my wine




. Sorry again.



<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />


----------



## grapeman (Mar 28, 2010)

That's right Ivan- it was a horrible thing- waste a perfectly great wine for staining with! I would have rather drunk the wine and used regular stain on the rack. The wines were great. I have one tiny bottle left and am waiting for a special occasion for that one. Thanks again.


Glad to see you. I haven't heard miuch from you lately.


----------

